# Fur Affinity Turns Three!



## Dragoneer (Jan 15, 2008)

It's January 16th, and that means... it's Fur Affinity's Third Year Anniversay! WOOT!

*Epic Events of the Past Three Years*
Fur Affinity reached 1,000,000 submissions. The submit button has officially seen more action than Paris Hilton, and has no plans on stopping anytime soon.
We paved a bit of history by breaching the top 1,000 websites viewed in the United States! Quite a feat, and a first for any furry website! In fact, we got all the way up to to #930. 
We held a convention in Newark, NJ, and who'd have thought, but it was a huge success. We reached 310 attendees our first year, and are aiming for even bigger and better at FA: United 2008!
FA went from one server to three. And our bills tripled, too.
FA was able to raise almost $20,000 in donations to stay alive, stay free, and remain awesome. The community has risen above and beyond the call of duty to power the site! And for that, our eternal love! <3
BNG dominated the meme scene with his "BNG's Art Meme" that took the site by storm. It is officially the most successful meme in FA history.
Krystal finally enjoyed her sandwich.
Fender punched Santa, who later retaliated Jersey style, and the poor Ferrox got "run over" by a reindeer.
Sporebat Appreciation Day.
"Fender" was was made into his complete opposite as a gag for April Fool's, and subsequently a new mascot was born: Rednef.
The website may or may not have been temporarily offline.
If you can think of more epic, awesome events of FA past, post them up, we'll add them to the list!

Also, stay tuned to Fender's account towards the evening of January 16th. I hear and Cerebus conspired together for something special to celebrate the occassion.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 16, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> [*]BNG dominated the meme scene with his "BNG's Art Meme" that took the site by storm. It is officially the most successful meme in FA history.


Only because it hasn't been *Blammed* _*rest of post censored*_


----------



## Bluewinkle (Jun 18, 2008)

happy b'day to FA!


----------



## Kyoujin (Jun 18, 2008)

"FOUR MORE YEARS, FOUR MORE YEARS, FOUR MORE YEARS!"


----------



## amtrack88 (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent. The master plan is going well.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh hey, look, a 5 month old topic. Nice going, Mr. Necromancer.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats, guys. Let's make this another memorable 3 years.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jun 19, 2008)

Weapon Yoshi said:


> Oh hey, look, a 5 month old topic. Nice going, Mr. Necromancer.



Hahaha. Something didn't seem right to me, I was wondering about that.. >> And -now- I look at the date. lol.


----------

